# Guru - Any Experience?



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

My wife and I are looking to buy new bikes and Guru has come highly recommended. I'm very intrigued by the custom fit/custom build that they do to not only build a custom geometry and sizing, but also by their ability to specifically tailor the frameset to the way I like/want to ride. I am pretty confident in my ability to fully communicate my desires in that regard.

Have any of you gone through the process? Were you happy with the results? What was your experience? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

I just picked up my new Photon a few weeks ago. Only got one ride on it so far but I love it. I was on a 2004 Trek 5200. Very smooth ride. If I can figure out how I will post pics. Can't wait to get out again.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Great Bike*

Picked up a Guru Photon last Spring. Its a phenomenal bike. Does everything really well and to boot is exceptionally comfortable. Have done several of the notches in NH and the Kanc once or twice and out climbs anything else I've owned. Great company to deal with and I high recommend purchasing one. Although I can't say the same for the shop I bought it from.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks folks. That gives me a little more confidence going forward.


----------



## COKid (Feb 12, 2009)

My lady has a Guru Evolo and its amazing. Smooth ride, solid quality. I highly recommend.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've made an order for a frameset. Thus far I've been mighty impressed with the level of communication. Should have a new bike in around 5 weeks.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Guru*

Yea, you be really happy with your choice. I found GURU to be excellent to deal with, BTW they get back with any e-mail questions right away. Did about 40+ miles today in the wind and hills. Crazy that it was actually warmer during the month of March in New England than it is right now!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got the bike! Guru was amazing to work with. They answered questions very quickly and were communicative about the status of the build all the way through.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

wow. An old friend had a campy-clad guru, but it was nowhere as nice as that.

Fantastic bike man, congrats!


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*looks great*

Looks great, anxious to hear how much you love the bike after you have a few miles on it. Just did a 117 mile round trip ride to the end of Cape Cod last week on my Photon. It was my earliest century and I didn't feel beat up after the ride.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got about 200mi on it already. This bike is absurdly good. It's stable at high speed, corners amazingly well, and climbs like a mtn. goat. Comfortable to ride, soaks up the buzz, but there's still plenty of road feel. They really delivered!


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

What does the bike weigh? Sharp bike!!


----------



## brad.bradley (Jul 24, 2007)

Liked the bike until the chainstay cracked. Because it is a Canadian company there is a little difficulty with the shipping and logistics of return and whether Guru will fix or replace. Bike shop purchased is 6 hours away so that makes it worse. Let's see how it plays out. . . .


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Which model?*

Out of curiosity which model Guru do you have and where did it crack on the chainstay? Every time I have have had a question customer service has been quick with a reply. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## brad.bradley (Jul 24, 2007)

Photon. By where the chainstay meets the frame.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

My only experience was today. As we were ascending a hill, we approached a small group of riders. One of the guys was raving about his brand new bike - Guru. As we crested the hill and began our descent, at about 50 mph+, I heard a loud bang behind me. When I turned to look back, things were flying and a lot of ugly noise. The guy's week old bike snapped at the fork and steer tube. He went out on Life-flight!!!!


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Any Updates?*

OMG, hate to hear stories like this. How badly was the gentleman hurt? Do you know what model Guru and any updates on the cause?


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

wayne said:


> OMG, hate to hear stories like this. How badly was the gentleman hurt? Do you know what model Guru and any updates on the cause?


Not sure what model, not really familiar with their bikes but, had DA Di2 so, assuming it was a mid or higher-end model. 

He was unconscious for the 20 minutes we waited for medics and they took him to Life Flight. Being this close to this makes you grab the binders going downhill to slow down a bit.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Something seems strange here. Somebody with 7 posts in five years suddenly comes out to say a Photon chainstay breaks and another poster says he saw a crash of a new Guru, shows a pic of a crash without a bike and says its a Guru but doesn't know the model. Plus what kind of person takes pics of a crash of someone he doesn't know?

It seems unusual.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not worried about my Guru. I had them overbuild several spots for added stiffness. That will also add a fair bit of strength.


----------



## CHARLES M (Oct 17, 2012)

The issues with the Photon were real. And they're not suffering many issues any longer.

Guru simply tried a little to hard to hit a weight spec. That said, they're building a very nice bike at a very low weight in the photon. That it's not quite as light as they wanted doesnt mean it isnt dang light.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

A year and a half in and close to 10k miles, the bike is phenomenal. The ride is exactly what I wanted and it's still perfect. Not a thing I'd want to change if I were doing it again. They really delivered.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

My wife got her Photon SL a week ago. She's been out for several rides already and absolutely loves it. Great bike.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Great to hear that you like it. I still smile every time I ride mine.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally got around to getting a picture. Here you go.


----------

